# Move my sub?



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I am getting a new AVR (onkyo nr709). I am trying to decide if I should move my subwoofer. In the pictures, should I leave it where it is or move it alongside the sofa or loveseat. I realize the best way to tell is to try it in each spot but where might it be best to start?

Thanks


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree with you that you should try it in many places and see what sounds the best. 

Hard to tell from the photos but I'm thinking that in the left hand corner when facing the screen might be a good place to start. It looks like a small sub and a large room. So some corner gain could help. 

The more info you provide the better suggestions we can provide. 

What are the dimensions of the room? What sub do you have? Could you post a drawing of the room with dimensions?


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sony SA-W2500 10" sub, 100 watts with a Frequency Response of 28Hz-200Hz.

Listening area is about 10 feet wide by 18 feet deep with 8 foot ceilings (acoutic tile). All open space. 

View attachment BASEMENT.pdf


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree, between the sofa's where that bike is looks like a good place to start. I bet you'll be suprised how different it sounds in different places.


----------



## paradid (Jul 25, 2012)

why not put the sub where you sit and walk around the room to listen where it sounds best to your ears.
that's where I would try it first otherwise unless you like lots of lifting and moving.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

paradid said:


> why not put the sub where you sit and walk around the room to listen where it sounds best to your ears.
> that's where I would try it first otherwise unless you like lots of lifting and moving.


I may do that. The sub is not very heavy though. The main issue is finding a an outlet to plug it into if I move it by the couches.


----------



## paradid (Jul 25, 2012)

longer extension cord and make it long enough that you can use it throughout the room,then when you find the sweet spot buy a shorter one and use the longer one to plug your vehicle in,course thats if you have any -30 below winters like we have.
Hope you find that spot as it makes a huge difference.Mine was a little more than half way along the long side wall.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

paradid said:


> longer extension cord and make it long enough that you can use it throughout the room,then when you find the sweet spot buy a shorter one and use the longer one to plug your vehicle in,course thats if you have any -30 below winters like we have.
> Hope you find that spot as it makes a huge difference.Mine was a little more than half way along the long side wall.


I do still have the extension cord I used to plug my jeep in in Alaska. I hadn't thought about using that. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## paradid (Jul 25, 2012)

Ah yes Alaska -50,-70 I use to live in Whitehorse Yukon frrrrrigggin cold LOL


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

paradid said:


> why not put the sub where you sit and walk around the room to listen where it sounds best to your ears.
> that's where I would try it first otherwise unless you like lots of lifting and moving.


This is hands down the easiest way to find the best spot.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

paradid said:


> why not put the sub where you sit and walk around the room to listen where it sounds best to your ears.
> that's where I would try it first otherwise unless you like lots of lifting and moving.


Any recommendations on what to play? Test tones (where to download from)?

I do have the cars debut album. Is the bass in one of those songs good to use? I also have avatar blu ray. Is there a good scene in avatar to use? I have heard the airline scene in toy story 3 has good bass.


----------



## paradid (Jul 25, 2012)

I did purchase the sound doctor disc(never did use it)LOL
I believe on the Realtraps site there are some downloads there,you might need a radio shack meter.
haven't listened to the Cars for a long time.
I would think something where the bass playing and kick drum is a consistent vol.
One I like is: The best of SADE(picture of her face)in black and white)some good meaty kick drum with some tone on a few songs.
Hold on to your love,there a few more more drums and bass kick it off.
The songs are nice in that there is lots of space between the instruments so you hear the space also.
I like to kick it up a few notches as it gets me closer to a live event and it definitely feels like it.
One thing I found when your sub is blending nice is that it frees up your main mids and highs(tweets).
Doesn't get in the way of those frequencies.
just like a foundation of a house doesn't get in the way of the walls,it supports those walls and stays at it's foundation level(if that makes sense).Another way I could put it the mids and highs can dance ON TOP of the bottom end.
I never have used meters or test tones(perhaps I should)but in the end it's are ears that decide the final outcome.If measurements look good on paper doesn't necessarily mean it will sound good to you or me.
Try it and see what you think and then you will know for you and not what I suggest or anyone else.
It's your ears and your the one that gets to listen.
Took me a few subs and placement and X-over settings,phase ect to get what I LIKE.
Also all recordings aren't the same,some sound like some are really good,some way too compressed ect.
I still like my AM radio,what the is AM radio LOL,Enjoy thats the main thing.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Tonto said:


> I agree, between the sofa's where that bike is looks like a good place to start. I bet you'll be suprised how different it sounds in different places.


That is where I ended up putting the sub. It sounds pretty good there.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

browndk26 said:


> Any recommendations on what to play? Test tones (where to download from)?


Here you go! http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/downloads-area/64123-sinewave-test-tones.html#axzz2Hp5X30ng


----------

